# Best cage for 2 chinese hamsters?



## sammytheheadbutt

Hello 
I am new to the forums and have recently become the owner of 2 lovely chinese hamsters!
Problem is i am having trouble finding a cage that is suitable and affordable (i am a student ) for them.
I currently have a Hamsville 3 cage (http://www.everythingforpets.com/images/prod/4/prop_1_46193.jpg)
Although i find it very difficult to clean, get my pets out, and it is also very fragile (my first one arrived broken in the post!).
I am also having trouble finding extra tubes to fit on it.
I am looking for something in the future (prehaps not immediately) that would be suitable, large enough for some toys and lots of fun.
If anyone could give me some advice it would be very much appreciated!

thanks guys 
~Martz


----------



## zany_toon

I have one of those hamville cages and they are a darn nuisance!!! Rotastack tubes do fit with a little "persuasion" though. If you are looking for a nice big cage try ebay for an imac fantasy - they generally have some on every now and again listed as a normal "hamster cage" and they can gor for as little as £10. I love them!! There are some other members on here with chinese hamsters so they will be able to give you other options (I have mice so a ...um...slight difference !)


----------



## zany_toon

Oh and welcome to the forum btw!!! 
P.S. As a new member it is compulsory to post piccies to feed our addiction of cute rodents


----------



## sammytheheadbutt

Thankyou very much for the advice, it is a pain and i wish i had looked into them a little more before i bought it, but that's life eh 
i will have a look at the imacs definately!
Thankyou for the warm welcome, and i will be sure to post pictures of the lads as soon as i get my camera working 
thanks again!
~Martz


----------



## zany_toon

sammytheheadbutt said:


> Thankyou very much for the advice, it is a pain and i wish i had looked into them a little more before i bought it, but that's life eh
> i will have a look at the imacs definately!
> Thankyou for the warm welcome, and i will be sure to post pictures of the lads as soon as i get my camera working
> thanks again!
> ~Martz


You're welcome!!! I have to admit I did the same thing with my mice...Chip lasted a week and a half before he escaped. After two escapes and him landing on the floor (after a 6 foot drop ) I decided that I was going to be checking every cage in future for reviews!!!
Have you looked through the Show Your Cages Thread? You'll get some great ideas for the different types of cages and fo layouts.... (incase you hadn't noticed yet, we're a little obsessive!!)


----------



## sammytheheadbutt

zany_toon said:


> You're welcome!!! I have to admit I did the same thing with my mice...Chip lasted a week and a half before he escaped. After two escapes and him landing on the floor (after a 6 foot drop ) I decided that I was going to be checking every cage in future for reviews!!!
> Have you looked through the Show Your Cages Thread? You'll get some great ideas for the different types of cages and fo layouts.... (incase you hadn't noticed yet, we're a little obsessive!!)


I have had a little look yes, there are some amazing designs in there 
And ouch! your poor mouse 
Luckily mine aren't able to escape, but they doors to the cage are so small that i have to take the cage apart to take them out as i am afraid i may hurt their legs by accident!
Not to mention this being dificult because the frame itself doesn't actually fit together well 
I did also look at the rotastaks and ovos but decided there wasn't enough ventillation.
Will prehaps go hunting for a new cage in the car boot sales after christmas, i hear you can get some bargains there a little while after christmas


----------



## zany_toon

sammytheheadbutt said:


> I have had a little look yes, there are some amazing designs in there
> And ouch! your poor mouse
> Luckily mine aren't able to escape, but they doors to the cage are so small that i have to take the cage apart to take them out as i am afraid i may hurt their legs by accident!
> Not to mention this being dificult because the frame itself doesn't actually fit together well
> I did also look at the rotastaks and ovos but decided there wasn't enough ventillation.
> Will prehaps go hunting for a new cage in the car boot sales after christmas, i hear you can get some bargains there a little while after christmas


And Ebay :wink5: Thankfully Chip is a hardy mousie and still going strong  The hamville cage actually seems to work better without the tubes it came with. And i know what you mean about the doors. Thankfully mice like to come out their cage. i have one in their just now and Mintola sits and waits on the door being opened and wanders out!

Whereabouts are you and what's your limit for the cage? I'm on Ebay most nights looking for new toys for the 13 furballs so I could let you know if I find one?


----------



## metame

Preloved is also a good site! And Gumtree...


----------



## Lady Sol

Would the imac bar spacing be too big for a chinese? It's larger than the spacing on my robos cages. It's a great cage, but I'm not sure I'd trust Acorn in one. My syrians love theirs.


----------



## sammytheheadbutt

It is true the spacing could be a little too wide, mine are always looking for a way out at night!
I have heard great things about Savic cages although had similar worries about the bar spacing.
And yes i have had a look at Ebay, although i will wait until after christmas to get a new cage so my funds have a chance to rebuild 
My budget will probably be somewhere in the region of £30-ish, and thankyou for offering to keep an eye out 
I have been looking myself but don't get a chance to check all the time.
Also you mentioned rotastak tubes fitting with a little persuasion before, are they a little smaller or bigger than the ones for the hamsville?


----------



## sammytheheadbutt

Also, as promised here are pictures of the little monkeys 

















Their names are Het & Lars (stupid names i know, i'm a big Metallica fan )


----------



## suzy93074

Hi! Ive got two chinese hammies and bought the space commando rotostack - is great - as there are no gaps anywhere for them to get out - I had to buy another cage though as my two were fighting so also bought a smaller cage called Combi 1 cage for dwarf hamsters by ferplast - both from Pets at home


----------



## zany_toon

I love your piccies!!!!

The rotastack tubes are slightly too small for the Hamsville cage but the tube connectors fit the tubes and hold them better. I'll try and post piccies of Mintola's cage later to let you see as he is in that cage just now and has a rotastack tube to get from the bottom level to the middle level.


----------



## metame

they are so cute!!!!


----------



## cherrie_b

If you tell us where abouts you live we can keep our eyes open for a cage for your sweeties!!


----------



## Flissy

I have the imac fantasy cage for my russian dwarf hamster:










Not sure if its worth risking it with chinese dwarfs though!! I haven't ever owned any chinese dwarfs but I know they are a lot smaller and might escape if they are escape artists 

Have you thought about getting a glass tank?


----------



## Lady Sol

You really need a large cage without wide gapped bars or any sections/levels. You can get lots of mouse cages. I use Habitrail Minis and Crittertrail Minis for the robos and connect them together. But Acorn and Himalaya live seperately. If you have pairs or trios, it's best to get cages without levels and sections to fight over.

Your best bet may be to make you own out of the largest storage tub you can find. Some people now sell these ready made:
Welcome To - RUB

Or get a premade zoozone cage and put smaller mesh over the bars at the top:
Zoozone Critter Home Blue Medium

Habitrail do make a larger Ovo cage:
Habitrail Ovo Loft Hamster Cage


----------



## happysaz133

Aww they are gorgeous! I'd really recommend a zoozone, lots of flat cage floor for running and toys


----------



## sammytheheadbutt

Thanks very much for all the replies 
I live in somerset at the moment, and thankyou for offering to keep an eye out 
I will definately have a look into the flat level cages, but prehaps something with tubes as my hammies love them,
thanks to everyone who replied with advice


----------



## Maiisiku

Don't get an imac, robos are about the same size and mine escaped from it easily!!! I have my robo in a tank with tiny squared wire mesh (because she escaped from everything else). It's actually a 10gallon plastic box with a lid which I got cut at the petshop for a £5. But it gives her a lot of space to play with and you can put a lot of toys in there for them.

I have my gerbils in a 2ft tank (Ideally I'd love to get them a 5ft but I don't have the room  ) If you can deal with cleaning a tank I'd say they are worth it! You can build wooden levels and stuff in them and make areas for them to burrow in etc. 

I also wouldn't recomend rotastak at all... it takes forever to clean and dwarfs escape from it! I hate mine and it's taking up room in my house, if anyone wants it and can pick it up they can have it  I've been trying to get rid of the damn thing for a year!

By the way they are absolutly adorable!


----------

